# Copadichromis chrysonotus



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

New fish should be a Copadichromis chrysonotus "True". It doesn't look like the picture on the profile:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1011

Looks more like pictures on these sites but is darker blue with a nuchal blaze that is darker yellow
http://malawicichlids.com/mw08018.htm
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=1166

Its a fast moving fish so I haven't been able to get a picture. Still, anyone know much about them?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are many fish being sold in the hobby as Haplochromis or Copadichromis chrsonotus that are hybrids. Try and get that picture, and we can try to help more.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I got a few pictures but they are very poor. Not sure if you will be able to tell much from these. It hardly even looks like the same fish in the pictures but it is.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Copadichromis Mlotoâ€¦ maybeâ€¦.?


----------

